# [SOLVED] BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems



## MrDime (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, my first post...
I have a BenQ Joybook Lite U102 with pre installed Windows XP on it. I wanted to install Windows 7 Home Premium but this is a netbook with no DVD-ROM (obviously) and it could not boot from usb flash (have done this a lot of times on other laptops and pcs). Boot options are: Hard drive and LAN. I did not succeeded with the LAN option so i installed W7 the regular way (from usb stick) on a different partition, so now I had XP and W7. Everything went well. 

After the w7 installation i rebooted a couple of times because I installed some software and i was able to choose windows 7 or older version of windows.There were 3 partitions, C (XP) ,D (W7) and a hidden one with some preinstalled software and backup abilities for XP. I wanted to get rid of the XP and with Partition Wizard I formated C (XP) and the hidden one, deleted them and merged them into one (first mistake-shouldn't have formated the hidden one with the backups). Then, D: (W7) was not a primary partition so I stupidly enough made it primary (don't know why, stupidity) and restarted the laptop.

Now here is my big problem, I know that I did something horribly wrong, although I don't know what step was that, maybe changing the system partition type, but now my laptop can not boot from hard disk and it goes directly to booting to LAN, which does not work as well (I actually don't know how to boot via LAN cable).

What options do I have now? I am somewhat desperate and the only solution I see is booting from an external USB DVD-ROM but I did not choose this step from the beginning because I don't know where I could find USB DVD-ROM, none of my friends has one, except buying it (and even then, will my laptop recognize the dvd-rom?). I am not sure that I can remove the hard drive from the laptop and connecting it to the pc, I have never done it before. Any solutions on how to install Windows 7 on this laptop?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Hi and welcome to TSF I suspect you can boot from usb this info may help you achieve that How To Create Bootable Windows 7, Vista, or XP USB Flash/Pen Drive Quickly


----------



## MrDime (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Unfortunately I can't boot from usb, I have tried that and failed, boot options in the bios are: toshiba {numbers and letters} (that is the hard drive) and LAN.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Hi this is the best I can find at present How to create Network Bootable Images under Windows


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*



MrDime said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, my first post...
> I have a BenQ Joybook Lite U102 with pre installed Windows XP on it. I wanted to install Windows 7 Home Premium but this is a netbook with no DVD-ROM (obviously) and it could not boot from usb flash (have done this a lot of times on other laptops and pcs). Boot options are: Hard drive and LAN. I did not succeeded with the LAN option so i installed W7 the regular way (from usb stick) on a different partition, so now I had XP and W7. Everything went well.
> 
> After the w7 installation i rebooted a couple of times because I installed some software and i was able to choose windows 7 or older version of windows.There were 3 partitions, C (XP) ,D (W7) and a hidden one with some preinstalled software and backup abilities for XP. I wanted to get rid of the XP and with Partition Wizard I formated C (XP) and the hidden one, deleted them and merged them into one (first mistake-shouldn't have formated the hidden one with the backups). Then, D: (W7) was not a primary partition so I stupidly enough made it primary (don't know why, stupidity) and restarted the laptop.
> ...



You should be able to boot from the Windows 7 USB again and use the system repair tools to repair boot issues. The problem is, your boot instructions were held in the MBR for the C:/ Partition. When you deleted the other partitions, you deleted the MBR... 

Honestly, your best bet is to wipe the drive clean and install Windows 7 from the USB (Clean Install). 

-GZ


----------



## MrDime (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*



gavinzach said:


> You should be able to boot from the Windows 7 USB again and use the system repair tools to repair boot issues. The problem is, your boot instructions were held in the MBR for the C:/ Partition. When you deleted the other partitions, you deleted the MBR...
> 
> Honestly, your best bet is to wipe the drive clean and install Windows 7 from the USB (Clean Install).
> 
> -GZ


I expressed myself in the wrong way, when I installed Windows 7 I did NOT boot from the usb (as that option doesn't exist on my laptop, I know how it's done, I have done it on other pcs and laptops), instead I COPIED all the files from the bootable usb on C: and run the setup for W7 from XP (with the usb unplugged from the pc). I choose D: as my destination drive for W7 then there was coping files, extracting, the laptop restarted and the installation was completed after 10 or so minutes.

To conclude, I would gladly format everything from there but I can not cause there is no way to boot from usb.

Any other way for booting recommended?

Anyway, I appreciate the help from both of you, thanks a lot(can I give you reputation or something like that on this forum?)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

You should be able to boot from USB, most modern computers and, especially, netbooks have that option. 

When the USB drive is insterted, it probably shows up in the BIOS as a HDD.

Check "Boot device priority" under HDD and see if your USB drive shows up there. You will then have to set Boot priority to the USB drive then, after first reboot, set it back to the HDD.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Thanks GZ I should have mentioned that


----------



## MrDime (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

When I insert the bootable USB (it is definitely bootable, tested it on my PC, have tried formating it to ntfs and pal32, both work on pc, none on netbook), the netbook slows down like it is trying to read the usb but the LED on the stick does not flash at any moment. I go in to the BIOS (with the usb plugged in) and everything is still the same as before. However, it is very strange that in the bios I can only change date/time, set an admin pass, and select bootable devices (only LAN and toshiba hard drive, no usb appears at any moment).
I will make a video as a proof soon.


----------



## MrDime (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Guys...I must admit you were right. It did boot from usb, but not from mine, I don't know why. I have a Kingston 8GB and it worked perfectly on every single computer so far. On this one, no. I managed to boot from a Verbatim usb. Thanks for the help, and if you know the answer about not booting from my Kingston, please do tell.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: BenQ Joybook Lite U102 booting problems*

Some computers can't boot from certain USB drives. I have found Kingston USB drives to be slow, I usually use SanDisk drives for booting. I have had little luck with Kingston.


----------

